# Easily stream media from a Samsung device to AV receiver?



## ODog4523 (Jan 6, 2009)

So i love how easy it is to send media to my Samsung TV via my WiFi network from my Samsung phone...just tap that button in the corner of the screen and my pics/vids pop right up on the big screen. I may be shopping around for a new AV receiver soon, and am wondering if it'd be just as easy to send media to a networked/DLNA enabled receiver in the same way. Would this only be a Samsung thing, or could my phone play equally nice with other manufacturers equipment?

If I had multiple networked devices, would the phone ask me where to output the stream when I hit the share button while viewing a video etc?

Anyone have any experience??


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Yes, you can send music, photos, and videos from a DLNA server to a DLNA client. I have a Synology Diskstation model DS212j that has a media server that streams music to a Yamaha RX-A720 AVR. There are also Android apps for DLNA media servers, and I expect the Samsung phones can use these to stream whatever content is on the phone.

The phone can also serve as a remote controller for a server and client. That is how I use my phone.

I expect the phone would ask what UPnP devices to connect, because Windows 7 Media Player and the Synology Media Server have connection screens. I can also disconnect devices I don't want to connect to.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

There is a cool app for android called Bubble PNP. Check it out. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblesoft.android.bubbleupnp

I have a windows phone so I use an another app in conjunction with Foobar... but In the end it streams to the AVR and I can control from the phone. just like the other apps.


----------

